# Hey guys new to Dairy



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

New to goats really. I posted in introductions also, but I wanted to post here as well because we have purchased a Nubian doeling and two bucklings and intend to show this year and next year and possibly breed the following year. My daughter is in 4-H and wants to show, but she also wants to make goat milk soap and lotions. I want yummy goats milk as I am allergic to cows milk, yet goat's milk doesn't bother me. I have been lurking and reading a while and noticed a lot of people comment on Nubians being really loud. I don't really have a lot to compare it to, but I don't think our Nubians are all that loud. They bah when we come outside to greet us and they bah when we leave them but the rest of the time they are quiet. I will try to post pics of my group. Some of the pics were taken by the seller of the bucklings at their former home.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, she would be able to show the doe in 4-H, but not the bucks. They do not allow bucks at the county fairs. Bucks have their own shows.
Nubian's are the loudest of them all as far as dairy breeds go, in many peoples opinion, including mine.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I know that she can't show the bucks. I guess I got lucky and got quiet Nubians, or at least their bahs don't bother me. 
Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lucky indeed! Mine annoyed me so much I sold my nubian herd and kept my alpines!
Nothin but peace and quiet for the past decades!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

are you guys just quiet on here?


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a Nubian. She's louder in the sense that her voice is louder than my other goats, but she only gets vocal when she sees me coming with the feed bucket. Other than that she doesn't say anything!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

mine greet me and cry when I leave. I actaully like it. Can you see the pics I attached?


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I've heard that nubians are loud...the ones I've met though are fairly quiet 
If I were you I would do a lot of research about the behavior of bucks. If you are completely new to goats, two bucks are going to be quite a problem if you don't recognize and correct certain behaviors when they are young. Fias Co Farm has some great articles about bucks(and goats in general!) that would be very helpful to someone new  They have descriptions and stories of goat behavior, nutritional needs, and tons more. Here's the link: http://fiascofarm.com/goats/index.htm
Hope your doe does well in show, all three of them are beautiful goats!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

one buckling is either becoming a wether or being sold. I do have a mentor close by who has been raising dairy goats for years. But I will check out the links you posted as well. Thanks! I think they are cuties. The showing is mostly for fun, so we wont be heart broken if she doesnt bring home ribbons


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Very lovely goats. Love the Nubian ears! 

I had a visiting Nubian here for a while. OMgosh, she screamed when I went out, and every minute I was out. Made me hate going out there...it wasn't the sweet "hi mommy, is it time to eat?" it was more like "HEY, YOU, GET ME SOME HAY , RIGHT NOW!" "DID YOU HEAR ME, GET ME SOME HAY RIGHT NOW"! Boy, was I glad when she went home. She would jump up on me, and she weighed nearly as much as me. 

I know have 2 Nubian/Saanen kids. They are learning to "stay down" and they are not anywhere near as loud as that other doe. In fact, they are pretty quiet and sweet. So, I won't condemn the whole breed. lol.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

NubianFan said:


> one buckling is either becoming a wether or being sold. I do have a mentor close by who has been raising dairy goats for years. But I will check out the links you posted as well. Thanks! I think they are cuties. The showing is mostly for fun, so we wont be heart broken if she doesnt bring home ribbons


Lol I know how you feel! My first doe(Boer) was just for fun, I never won anything with her, but I was always just so happy she behaved, I never really cared! It was so much fun, I hope you and your children enjoy it as well


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow...I sure hope that you plan to take better care of them then the breeder, poor little rescue babies. I'm not sure I've seen that bad of mineral deficiency and lack of hoof care since I picked up Bean.
Cute little things though. They should grow out nice with care.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Nubians are loud, Yes. I have a 5 month old doeling (named Hope) that is only half Nubian, and OMGoatness, she is driving me bonkers half the time.!!!
There is NO comparison of her 'bahs' to the other 3 goats I have (1 adult milk-doe, and 2 one month old kids)
Hope is a big, sweet, happy, and mischievious Love Bug that would do anything for food, but let me tell ya, she can wake up the DEAD if she wanted to!

*PS: WELCOME TO THE GOAT SPOT..!!!!   *


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Wow...I sure hope that you plan to take better care of them then the breeder, poor little rescue babies. I'm not sure I've seen that bad of mineral deficiency and lack of hoof care


Thank you for pointing that out *goathiker*! 
I was going to post something about that first photo, but was afraid I would sound like a 'snob' or something...
The feet of the goat standing on the right side of the photo are AWFUL!
It just Breaks my heart seeing it.... Really!
It's so simple to trim feet. Really!
A few minutes for each goat once a month.
It's not too much to ask for... 
Is it?

(Sorry, I'm Anal about my goats feet! I have a habit of trimming every week or 2 constantly!)


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah that is the doe at the breeders farm. (I say breeder loosely because I think his babies were more of a backyard experiment than any kind of plan) I about fell out when I saw her hooves too. I only wanted one buckling but he begged me to take both because he wanted them gone quickly and he was afraid someone else would eat them. I think his heart was in the right place he just didn't know. I wouldn't have known about minerals and things either if it hadn't been for my mentor she has been really helping me know what to do. She disbudded, wormed, and trimmed Daffodils feet for her right after I got her and taught me how to do each thing. Told me to trim once a month.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

Abra said:


> (Sorry, I'm Anal about my goats feet! I have a habit of trimming every week or 2 constantly!)


Glad I'm not the only one!!! We had goats with horrible feet at one point, I'm talking 6 in. long across the ground, it was taking us forever to straighten out their feet. Then we ended up selling them and getting dairy goats.

I trim my LaMancha's feet every week or two, as soon as I see any extra growth. 
One of the goats we bought last year as a yearling had pretty bad hooves + a copper deficiency and I'm still trying to fix her hooves.


----------

